# New Tractor



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

That's nice right there..congrats.
Tom


----------



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

Hey! There's some kind of mistake. That was supposed to come to my place. Just ship it to me UPS and all is forgiven. 

Looks good, I'm envious.


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

Man that's nice..sure will be helpful cleaning up all that junk you got laying around..


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

blkcloud said:


> Man that's nice..sure will be helpful cleaning up all that junk you got laying around..


LOL...


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

blkcloud said:


> Man that's nice..sure will be helpful cleaning up all that junk you got laying around..


Hey! That's quality stuff. Or so I've been told. I'm hoping to have it sorted out before the snow falls.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

blkcloud said:


> Man that's nice..sure will be helpful cleaning up all that junk you got laying around..


That ain't junk, that's a sign of wealth.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Do we get to see the sequel to your forklift video?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Ardilla said:


> Do we get to see the sequel to your forklift video?


Perhaps. As you recall, the hive was left sitting on the pallet in the middle of a 16' trailer. At some point I will attempt to demonstrate the proper method of removing said hive with a bucket.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Barry Digman said:


> At some point I will attempt to demonstrate the proper method of removing said hive with a bucket.


I think a backhoe would do the job better...everyone _needs_ a backhoe. I might pay money to see that video!


----------

